# How much do you charge for plowing with ATV?



## nelson84 (Jan 1, 2009)

I have a neighbor that wants me to plow his driveway with my ATV. How much would you charge per hour or how much for a driveway that is about 600 feet long? It had about 2 feet of snow on it and it took me 1.5 hours to plow with a 500cc ATV with plow.

What is the going rate per hour?


----------



## skywagon (Nov 13, 2008)

nelson84;696993 said:


> I have a neighbor that wants me to plow his driveway with my ATV. How much would you charge per hour or how much for a driveway that is about 600 feet long? It had about 2 feet of snow on it and it took me 1.5 hours to plow with a 500cc ATV with plow.
> 
> What is the going rate per hour?


$40 to $50 per hour is prety normal.


----------



## hondarecon4435 (Mar 13, 2008)

yea i say $50/hr


----------



## Snowplowkid (Feb 12, 2008)

My cuz charges $20-$30 a push.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

Snowplowkid;697761 said:


> My cuz charges $20-$30 a push.


Too vague. What about shape and size of drive and in this case a depth of 2 feet?

$75 does sound about right.


----------



## Snowplowkid (Feb 12, 2008)

1. Thats what he charges.
2. We hardly ever get that much.
3. Our city is slow as h*** so it would be 2 days before we even got out. (only a pop. of about 2,500)


----------



## DJC (Jun 29, 2003)

How big is your plow???? I would get a set of wings for it, sure saves a lot of time.


----------



## Snowplowkid (Feb 12, 2008)

If your talking to me it's not mine but I think it's 60". Honda Rubicon, 4x4, Moose plow is all i know.


----------



## mudman (Nov 24, 2008)

I charge 60/hr.


----------



## nelson84 (Jan 1, 2009)

mudman;698201 said:


> I charge 60/hr.


Thats what I was thinking $60 canadian per hour. We get alot of snow I live close to where those 8 snowmobilers died in that avalanche, I plowed his driveway yesterday and now we have another 4 inches. How much snow before I have to plow again? What is plow edicut? Do I plow everytime it builds up to about 4 or 5 inches? This is a second home for this guy, he is only here once in a while, about once a month. Do I wait just before he gets here and bust my #ss in a couple feet of snow or plow it every 5-6 inches?tymusic


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

I would due it every 5-6" like you mentioned and charge your $69 per hour. once the snow gets over the 6" it makes it hard work for the ATV to plow and such. Just keep track of your hours and send him a monthly bill and find out the weekends he will be using the house so you can make sure to have the drive plowed for when he arrives even if there is only 2" on it.

just my thought's

sublime out.


----------



## mudman (Nov 24, 2008)

My contracts have a 2"trigger with one push per day unless called back by the customer. I assume you are in Nelson so you are going to have drier snow than me so you can get away with it building up a bit more.


----------

